# Yellow discharge in eye



## JLeigh (Jul 15, 2012)

Alice woke up this morning with one of her eyes covered in yellow mucus. I'm assuming conjunctivitis. I have on hand a homemade saline solution and colloidal silver. Is there anything else I can try/should buy to see if I can fix this at home before I take her to the vet? I will take her to the vet if I need to, but I'd like to give it a few days to see if I can clear this up. Any and all suggestions are appreciated. Thank you!


----------

